# Detailingworld™ Review - Wowo's Wax Shampoo



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

Again, a huge thank you to Fraser over at Wowo's for the very generous box of stunningly presented goodies I received. This review follows on from my first, Wowo's Awesome Foam which you can find here if you would like to read it: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381675

I think having already given quite a bit of background info on Wowo's in the first review, I will simply direct you towards the Wowo's website found here: https://www.wowos.co.uk/. All relevant information on Fraser and the company can be found there, along with the full range of Wowo's car care products.



*The Product*

These product reviews will follow the typical order one would detail the car, so we started with Wowo's Awesome foam and now move onto Wowo's shampoo. Wowo's offer two choices of shampoo, Dry Shampoo (which has already been reviewed by another DW team member) and Wax Shampoo with the latter being the one I shall be reviewing here today. Following the same bottle design & smart branding as the Awesome foam before it. This bottle contained a deep orange coloured liquid with a thin water like viscosity. Scent wise I have to say this didn't smell particularly great, there was traces of orange but also another, stronger scent which didn't please the scent buds, possibly due to the contents required for a wax based shampoo. It did improve though during use. (will come back to the scent further into the review).

The description on the Wowo's website describes Wax Shampoo as the following:

Wowo's Wax Shampoo is a super slick wax shampoo formulated to work hand in hand with Wowo's Stage 3 products, combining with the waxes and polymers already on the surface to boost and continue protection, while safely and gently removing the dirt and grime from your vehicle." 

So it looks like a protection boosting shampoo, working together with the Wowo's waxes/sealants to prolong the life of each.

*The Method*

Wowo's directions for using the Wax Shampoo is as follows:

"1. Give the bottle a good shake. The product will go bright orange when mixed.
2. Put a good squirt of shampoo into the bottom of a clean bucket. If you want to be exact about it, 1-2 capfuls per litre of water should be pretty soapy.
3. Make sure the car has been rinsed all over with a hose / power hose or precleaned with a snowfoam or prewash.
4. Start at the top and work your way down using a good quality wash mitt.
5. Don't allow a washed panel to dry. If it is sunny wash a panel and rinse immediately.
6. Rinse car. Have a beer (if your allowed) "

So fairly normal instructions for a Shampoo, with one exception being the beer & unfortunately the onl direction I couldn't carry out. A capful as a measurement isn't my preference, as with the snow foam I like my dilutions in ml. Regardless I guessed a capful was roughly 5-10ml. Guessing around 5L per bucket, I went with 25ml which coincidently is my usual amount used for any shampoo so spot on dilutions wise.



The buckets were taken upstairs and filled with warm water with the shampoo being added during fill up.



The car was pre-washed, rinsed and ready to be 2BM washed. I took the filled buckets prior to hand washing and gave the shampoo bucket a blast with the pressure washer lance. I always do this whatever the shampoo & found this particular one to foam up very well.



As you can see from the photos the suds transfer looked to be good if my hand dunk test was any indication.



So with the wash pad loaded with shampoo mixture & suds I went about cleaning the car. Starting on the roof, I could quickly make some observations on this shampoo. The suds transfer well initially but within 10-20 seconds quickly dissipate which isn't personally something I like but doesn't have any impact on performance so can be forgiven.



The second point to note and one which is important was the lubricity. It was very very slick on the car, possibly the most slick shampoo I have come across. The wash pad glided across the paint work and even felt slippy under my hand. The final point was the scent which improves during use. Diluted in a bucket, the solution still retains the citrus scent but loses the not so nice one you could pick up when neat, making it nicer to use than I was initially anticipating.

The car was washed top to bottom going side to side, with the same slickness remaining through-out the hand wash. As I began to rinse I did note another property of this shampoo. It definitely seemed to help reduce the amount of water left on the car after pressure washing off.

As you can see from the bonnet which was firstly hand washed with the shampoo:



Then rinsed off to leave behind only some larger blobs of water. The car had little to no protection at this stage so it was fairly impressive to see this sort of behaviour. It certainly did speed up the drying process later on.



As for cleaning power, well here was my buckets afterwards.



Finally, being a wax shampoo surely it should do something finish wise to the car? Well I didn't test this on my own as I was carrying out a full detail with a waxing but my dad did ask for a quick wash. A quick hand wash with this shampoo on a car wearing no protection and not even dried left this.



The car hadn't been dried yet but saying that there wasn't a great deal of water left sitting on the car due to the chemical make up of this shampoo.



The finish looked excellent. If the car was dry you would think this had been either waxed or hit with a QD. Very impressed with this and my dad seemed happy enough as he jumped in it and drove off.



*Price*

The price for the 500ml bottle supplied is £11.99 and available here https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-awesome-foam/. The price seems about average across the market so reasonably priced. As for dilutions, used at the 25ml per bucket here, the 500ml bottle will allow for 20 washes.

Per was this equates to £11.99/20 = Just under 60p per wash in 500ml form. Again, on par with the competition so reasonable again.

This cost can be further lowered when larger quantity bottles are brought to the market by Wowo's.

I think it is worth noting though that if you have larger buckets and fill them up more than myself, with the instructed 5ml per litre if you use 10L of water your going to use 50ml of shampoo, increasing the price considerably.

*Would I use it again?*

I have used it quite a lot since. Although the suds aren't to my liking the amount of lubricity this shampoo provides is right up there with the best in my opinion. Add to that the gloss and water dispersing properties it offers and it looks good.

*Conclusion*

Another superbly presented product that performs well. For me personally the lack of suds on the panel is a little disappointing along with the cirtus scent but again that is only a personal preference/perspective for me. The most important trait is lubricity and this shampoo offers huge amounts of it and at a competitive price. Wax Shampoo also cleans well and had no problems removing any bug marks/thicker build ups of dirt around my wheel arches. It also has the added benefit of aiding drying the car whether deliberate or not as well as producing a glossy look without the need for waxing or QD.

Thanks for reading! 


_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

